# حساب الحمل الحراري للغرف بطريقة السوق (سهل وبسيط)



## مازن45 (4 يونيو 2009)

بص ياهندسة خليك معايا أنا إتعلمت حاجتين بس برضه مافيش إستغناء عن الحساب الدقيق بس أنا هأقولك الطريقتين البلدي اللي بيستخدمهم السوق:

:56:
الطريقة الأولي:
- كل 12 متر مربع بيأخد 1 طن ودي في الدلتا (أنا بتكلم عن مصر) وفي الجنوب حوالي بيقولوا1.5 طن 
وأهي الطريقه هأقسم المساحه علي 12 لو في الدلتا مثلا هيطلع الحمل بالطن.

:56:

الطريقه الثانيه:
بتضرب الطول في العرض في الإرتفاع يعني بتجيب حجم الغرفه وبتضربها لو إنت في الدلتا في 250 أو لوإنت في الصعيد في 260 أو 270 هأجيب الحمل بالBTU/HR وبعد ذلك أقسمها علي 12000 أجيب الحمل بالطن أو أقسمها علي 8000 أجيب الحمل بالحصان التبريدي

:31:
حيث :
1TR=3.517 kw
1TR= 12000 btu/hr
1 HP = 8000 btu/hr

كان معكم ............. إستشاري حساب أحمال التكييف

أرجو تثبيت الموضوع وإن شاء الله .......... معكم ...... وللأفضل


----------



## bobstream (4 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات


----------



## ابو الهزع (4 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أتمنى الحصول على شرح مع الرسم لدارة كهربائية لمكيف باكيج من نوع lg والزامل


----------



## الدكة (7 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ... وزادك من علمه


----------



## eng_mun3m (9 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا 

الطريقه دى هى المنتشرة وفى الغالب من اللى شوفته هى ده اللى بيتحسب بيه الحمل لانى لما حسبت اغلب المشاريع ببرنامج الهاب لقيت الحمل اقل من قدرة المكيفات كتير ولقيته معتمد على الطريقه العاديه بتاعة السوق


----------



## فرح ال (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
معلومات مفيدة


----------



## خالد العسيلي (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و نفع بعلمك


----------



## عادل جبيلي (9 يونيو 2009)

*سوريا*

شكراً على المعلومة السريعة و المقتضبة


----------



## abogadah (9 يونيو 2009)

نفع الله بعلمك يا باش مهندس


----------



## ام طه البشير (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## ام طه البشير (9 يونيو 2009)

في العراق نحسب بنفس الطريقة لكن هل تنفع في حال المساجد والجوامع؟


----------



## نور محمد علي (9 يونيو 2009)

مازن45 قال:


> بص ياهندسة خليك معايا أنا إتعلمت حاجتين بس برضه مافيش إستغناء عن الحساب الدقيق بس أنا هأقولك الطريقتين البلدي اللي بيستخدمهم السوق:
> 
> :56:
> الطريقة الأولي:
> ...


اخي الكريم ارجو منك وضع رقم ثابت فمثلا اذا اردت حساب الحمل في بلد اخر ماهو الرقم


----------



## dohengineer (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات الجيدة.


----------



## emmoeldin (10 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
بس فى حاجة ....
إن حجم الفرش الموجود فى الغرفة بيتخصم من الحجم الكلى للغرفة ...........وشكراً


----------



## elbablyi (10 يونيو 2009)

يا جماعه ليه بتصعبوها على نفسكو الحل هو ان الحصان يساوى 8000 وحده حراريه وكل 8 متر مربع يساوى 1 حصان فى حاله ان السقف 3 متر او اقل اذا كان اكثر من ثلاثه متر اضرب الطول فى العرض فى الارتفاع ثم اقسم على 24 يعطيك كام حصان وشكرا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 يونيو 2009)

في السوق الاردني وبسبب الاختلاف في الشروط الخارجية التصميمية وربما بطبيعة البناء بالنسبة لمصر يتم احتساب 1 طن تبريد لكل 20 متر مربع من مساحة الغرفة.
هذه الطريقة ممكنة في حالة تكييف غرف اعتيادية مستعملة كمكاتب او غرف نوم او غرف جلوس..الخ ولكن لا يمكن ان تكون مقبولة في المطاعم او قاعات مراكز معلومات تحتوي على سيرفرات واجهزة الكترونية او اية غرف فيها احمال غير عادية او الغرف التي تحتاج الى تهوية مستمرة.
في النهاية هي طريقة سريعة ولكنها تتجاوز الكثير من العوامل الهامة في الحساب لذا عند استعمالها لا بد من اخذ الحيطة والحذر.


----------



## مازن45 (12 يونيو 2009)

أرجو أن أكون أفدت وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alaa_84 (12 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على المجهود


----------



## لحباكي اسحاق (12 يونيو 2009)

طريقة جميلة لكنها قديمة على اي حالة شوف أخرى


----------



## مازن45 (13 يونيو 2009)

الطريقه الأخري إحسبها بالهاب .....................وهتطلع أقل من الحسابات دي والطريقه اللي قلتهالك دي بيشتغل بيها كل الناس .......... وبعدين لو في طريقة تانيه قولنا عليها


----------



## jamal_air (13 يونيو 2009)

كل هذه المعطيات جمعتها من المندى ومن بعض المواقع الاخرى
كلها مختلفة وتقريبية و أعتقد أن هذا الاختلاف ناتج عن ظروف الوسط والحيز المراد تبريده.... 
فلكل بلد طريقته الخاصة في حساب الاحمال وأنا لاأزال أجهل الطريقة المتبعة ببلادنا -المغرب-

المرجو من يعرف القيم التقديرية المتبعة هنا المغرب أن يمدني بها 

كل40 متر مكعب = طن تبريد
كل80 متر مكعب = طن تبريد

كل 12متر مربع = طن تبريد 
كل 10متر مربع = طن تبريد 
كل 20متر مربع = طن تبريد 

كل 1متر مربع = 9000 btu
كل 27متر مكعب = 9000 btu

كل8 متر مكعب = 1 حصان 

كل 100 متر مربع = 100 وات

كل متر مكعب = 40 وات تبريد

كل متر مكعب = 65 وات تسخين


هذه مجموعة بسيطة من المواقع التي تقوم بحساب الاحمال رهنا اشارتكم

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/roger.co/tablcalcul.htm 

http://www.climweb.com/001-bilan-thermique.htm 

http://www.xpair.com/bilan_clim.php

وشكرا عل الموضوع أخي


----------



## ayman gad (14 يونيو 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> في السوق الاردني وبسبب الاختلاف في الشروط الخارجية التصميمية وربما بطبيعة البناء بالنسبة لمصر يتم احتساب 1 طن تبريد لكل 20 متر مربع من مساحة الغرفة.
> هذه الطريقة ممكنة في حالة تكييف غرف اعتيادية مستعملة كمكاتب او غرف نوم او غرف جلوس..الخ ولكن لا يمكن ان تكون مقبولة في المطاعم او قاعات مراكز معلومات تحتوي على سيرفرات واجهزة الكترونية او اية غرف فيها احمال غير عادية او الغرف التي تحتاج الى تهوية مستمرة.
> في النهاية هي طريقة سريعة ولكنها تتجاوز الكثير من العوامل الهامة في الحساب لذا عند استعمالها لا بد من اخذ الحيطة والحذر.


اتفق معك اخي جهاد 
الطريقة دي بتهمل عوامل كتير في حساب الاحمال زي موقع المكان المراد تكييفه بالنسبه لدوائر العرض(الاشعاع الشمسي)-نوع الاضاءة المستخدمة وشدتها-عدد الاشخاص-وجود اجهزة كهربيه من عدمه-وغيرها من الاحمال الحرارية
دى طريقة مقاولين مش مهندسين ولا مفيش فرق ولا ايه (مش بعيب في حد بس اللي درسناه سنين ميترميش في كلمه)
ياريت كل اخوانا المهندسين ميستخدموش الاسلوب ده في نشر المعلومة او علي الاقل خليها لنفسك لوعاوز تعمل check لحساباتك :70:
بالذات لان زملائنا الكرام ومشرفينا موفرين الhapوشرحه كمان وبلاش حاجات من دى :57:


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (14 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## ابو طقطق (18 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وزادك الله علما ومعرفة ونريد المزيد


----------



## مازن45 (19 يونيو 2009)

الي المهندس أيمن جاد 
أخي المحترم أنا كاتب رأس الموضوع * حساب الحمل الحراري للغرف بطريقة السوق (سهل وبسيط) ومش بأقول ده اللي درسناه أنا بأقول دي طريقة السوووووووووووووووووووق وبعدين إحنا شغالين بالإتنين وأقولك حاجه أنا قايل علي الطريقه دي من الآخر إحسب بأي طريقه هتطلع ناتج أقل من الناتج اللي هتطلعه طريقتي يعني أنا حلطط سيفتي فاكتور كويس 
وإيه مقاولين ومهندسين ده؟
أنا مهندس وإنت مهندس بس أبصملك بالعشره المقاول فاهم كويس هو بيعمل إيه

أكرر أكرر أنا قايل طريقة السوق ومبقلكش إحسب بيها .......... ياسيدي مش عاجباك متحسبهاش والطريقه صحيحة ميه ميه
*


----------



## بسيوني حسن (19 يونيو 2009)

ياجماعة بلاش خناق بس انا عايز اعرف 260 250 270 وبعدين24 الي بينضرب فيهم المساحة بتوع اية ولا هما كدا وخلاص وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## FREE4AYMAN (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل الشكر والتقدير للسيد المستشار على المعلومه البسيطه المفيده
التى فتحت مجال للنقاش اثمر فى النهايه عن افاده ونصيحه
وشكر خاص لكل من ساهم فى اثراء الموضوع بمشاركاته


----------



## نوري حلو (31 أغسطس 2009)

*شكر*

بس انا بدي اسأل اذا هاد القانون فينا نستخدمو في دول الخليج على سبيل المثال الامارات لانو انا مهندس بالامارات
:20:


----------



## أسد الله (31 أغسطس 2009)

الله عليك ياهندسة بارك الله فيك
وأحب اضيف انه اذا كان الارتفاع 3م فأقل فكل 12متر مربع يأخذ 1 طن اى 12000 btu يعنى تقريبا 1.5 hp


----------



## engAhm (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة يا بش مهندس مازن


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ... مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## scream (1 سبتمبر 2009)

في سوريا كل 20 متر مربع تحتاج الى 1 طن تبريدي
اما اذا كانت المساحة معرضة للربح الحراري من الخارج (حسب التوجيه و الاشعاع الشمسي) فعندها كل 18 متر مربع تحتاج 1 طن تبريدي


----------



## نور محمد علي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك مشكور كتير على المعلومات المهمة


----------



## أسامة الحنفي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير و لو ممكن حد يشرحلنا طريقة الحساب الدقيقة


----------



## إبن جبير (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم معنى الكلام أن الأخوان موافقون على هذه الطريقة للتأكد من أعمالهم يعني أنها تكاد تكون صحيحة


----------



## فراس حمدان (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## المعتصم محمد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مختار النوبى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (7 يونيو 2010)

تشكر يا هندسة على هذه المعلومة القيمة
جزاك الله كل خير عليها


----------



## اسلام عمار (8 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## issam.alhiti (8 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 

عصام الهيتي


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (8 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر معلومات مختصرة ومفيدة وخير الكلام ما قل ودل


----------



## tulip55 (8 يونيو 2010)

Thank you so much


----------



## مهندس.عبدالرحمن (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم ( مازن 45 ) دي تحف حطيتها لنا هنا هوه عالشاشه الله عليك تسلم ايديك


----------



## عادل 1980 (10 يوليو 2010)

:20::20::20:​


----------



## المهندس تبريد (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك يامهندس مازن 
ولكن انا من العراق في مدينة كركوك هل تستطيع ان توضحلي الارقام بالنسبه للعراق في كل محافظاتها
بتضرب الطول في العرض في الإرتفاع يعني بتجيب حجم الغرفه وبتضربها لو إنت في الدلتا في 250 أو لوإنت في الصعيد في 260 أو 270 هأجيب الحمل بالbtu/hr وبعد ذلك أقسمها علي 12000 أجيب الحمل بالطن أو أقسمها علي 8000 أجيب الحمل بالحصان التبريدي

:31:


----------



## استشارة (23 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## برغال (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرا بس الطريقه التانيه افضل


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (23 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## امين السعيد (23 يوليو 2010)

*توضيح*

يا جماعة ارجو ان يكون الحوار على المستوى العلمى اكثر من ذلك بمعنى من ياتى برقم يستخدم فى السوق يجتهد فى فهمه وتحليله حتى نعرف مدى صحته لذلك نرجوا من كل من وضع رقم لاستخدامه 
فى تحديد الحمل ان يوضح لماذا وشكرا


----------



## kobani81 (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووور اخي الفاضل


----------



## مدحت الرفاعى (3 أغسطس 2010)

*كلامك جميل ومظبوط بس لو كان هناك حمل حرارى زيادة مثل الدور الاخير اى فوق الغرفة سطح معرض للشمس 12 ساعة هل بنفس الحسابات*


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم المعلومة وصلت وعلى فكرة انا نسخت المعلومات ده بعد اذنك طبعا


----------



## eng_ahm_moh (17 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع


----------



## د.محبس (17 أغسطس 2010)

الجانب العلمي يمكن ان تجده في اي كتاب في مبادى التكيف ككتاب د.خالد الجودي الذي يدرس لكلية الهندسة الميكانيكة في العراق

في السوق في العراق وجدت لكل 10 متر مربع 1 طن تبريد بسبب درجة الحرارة التي قد تتجاوز 50 درجة سليزية


----------



## sameh12 (17 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## اسلام الباجورى (18 أغسطس 2010)

طيب الرقم دى للبنك زى المطار زى المستشفى زى مكتب زى فلا ......... كل دى واحد عندك تقسمه على 12 فين الهندسه ولا خلاص المهندسين اصبحو مقاولين


----------



## hamzah86 (20 أغسطس 2010)

لايمكن الاعتماد على مثل هذة الرقام لان الحمل يعتمد على نوع الجدران ومتغيرات كثيرة كالموقع


----------



## بن سبيل (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## samy m (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور مية مية


----------



## احمد خيرالدين (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ممتاز مع الشكر


----------



## احمد خيرالدين (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
احمد عبد الجواد


----------



## elomda_5 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## مستريورك (2 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## MOROOOO (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## twana (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة وارجو اذا عندك نفس طريقة حساب قياس الدكتات


----------



## ahmadjet (1 نوفمبر 2010)

لطيفة ومفيدة


----------



## م محمدعمران (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## النسر الغاضب (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## خادم محمد (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## جبريل الحشيم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

اخوتي السلام عليكم
لقد افضتم واستفضتم بهذة المعلومات ولكني اعتقد انه من الافضل حتى يكون النقاش علمي ان يكون حساب الاحمال بالطريقة العلمية.
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## hassanre (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير بس هي المعلومة btu/h 8000=1hp
شو مصدرها , بصراحة أنا ما مرت علي من قبل فإذا عندكم أي معلومات بهذا الخصوص فلا تبخلوا علينا

أخوكم حسان توفيق


----------



## هشام احمد ابراهيم (2 ديسمبر 2010)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## mohmed reda (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خير ياخى بس ممكن نبسطها شويه اكثر ونقول بان كل متر مربع بياخد 1000 وحدة مع مراعاة الاضاءة والاحمال الحراريه الزائدة يعنى تشوف عندك كام متر وتضرب فى 1000يطلع الناتج بالوحدة الحراريه البريطانيه لوعايزة بالطن نقسم الناتج على 12000 ولو بالحصان نقسمه على 8000 ودى حسابات السوق المتوسطه


----------



## dohengineer (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير شكرا.


----------



## اديب اديب (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم

الحمل بالbtu/hr وبعد ذلك أقسمها علي 12000 أجيب الحمل بالطن أو أقسمها علي 8000 أجيب الحمل بالحصان التبريدي


----------



## waleed almasry (4 ديسمبر 2010)

اديب اديب قال:


> بارك الله فيكم
> 
> الحمل بالbtu/hr وبعد ذلك أقسمها علي 12000 أجيب الحمل بالطن أو أقسمها علي 8000 أجيب الحمل بالحصان التبريدي[/QUO
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ...


----------



## kamal hassan amin (23 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراَ ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, على هذا المجهود


----------



## ehab15879 (28 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا اخى الكريم


----------



## azizmousa (29 يونيو 2011)

صحيح ان تلك الطريقه فى الغالب صحيحه ولاكن لا يصج ان نهمل ان هناك امكان وحالات كثيره لا تصح فيها
مثلا المساجد وقاعات الرياضه وصالات الاحتفالات الناتج يكون قليل- وفى غرف النوم الناتج يكون كثير
وكذلك لو اضفنا عوامل اخرى مثل البيوت سابقه التجهيز المعزوله او الحوائط الزجاجيه المواجه للشمس


----------



## azizmousa (29 يونيو 2011)

واضيف كذلك انه فى حالات كثيره يكون مطلوب heat load calculation print out
وذلك لفحص المدخلات للتاكد من صحه الناتج


----------



## م.مدحت (30 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا بش مهندس بس سؤال ممكن تطبيق الطريقة دي في دول الخليج ولا لازم يكون غير هيك


----------



## abdelsalamn (8 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك يا هندسه


----------



## hastiaref2007 (8 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب*​


----------



## baraa harith (9 أغسطس 2011)

الله يحفظك ويزيدك وبارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## baraa harith (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير والله يزيدك


----------



## Eng/Salem Saeed (9 أغسطس 2011)

*thanksssssssssssssss*


----------



## محمد صوالحه (9 أغسطس 2011)

يسلمووووو كتييييييييييييييييير


----------



## baraa harith (3 مارس 2012)

ممنونة


----------



## drmady (5 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم ، ولو فية امكانية ممكن اتواصل معك عالخاص ؟


----------



## طه حسين ابراهيم (11 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب عرفنا المساحة بتاخد كام طن او حصان فيه وحدات بالسوق معروفه بكدا وايه الانواع السوقيه وكدا يا ريس


----------



## حسام فرو (12 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=2]




حساب الحمل الحراري للغرف بطريقة السوق (سهل وبسيط)[/h] بص ياهندسة خليك معايا أنا إتعلمت حاجتين بس برضه مافيش إستغناء عن الحساب الدقيق بس أنا هأقولك الطريقتين البلدي اللي بيستخدمهم السوق:

:56:
الطريقة الأولي:
- كل 12 متر مربع بيأخد 1 طن ودي في الدلتا (أنا بتكلم عن مصر) وفي الجنوب حوالي بيقولوا1.5 طن 
وأهي الطريقه هأقسم المساحه علي 12 لو في الدلتا مثلا هيطلع الحمل بالطن.

:56:

الطريقه الثانيه:
بتضرب الطول في العرض في الإرتفاع يعني بتجيب حجم الغرفه وبتضربها لو إنت في الدلتا في 250 أو لوإنت في الصعيد في 260 أو 270 هأجيب الحمل بالBTU/HR وبعد ذلك أقسمها علي 12000 أجيب الحمل بالطن أو أقسمها علي 8000 أجيب الحمل بالحصان التبريدي

:31:
حيث :
1TR=3.517 kw
1TR= 12000 btu/hr
1 HP = 8000 btu/hr




أرجو تثبيت الموضوع وإن شاء الله .......... معكم ...... وللأفضل ​


----------



## ghost man (13 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## nofal (13 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## younis najjar (13 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## asd_zxc (15 أكتوبر 2012)

حسام فرو قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





كمان فية مكاتب استشارية بتحسبها ازاى...بيقولك الحمل الحرارى التقديرى= مساحة المكان بالقدم المربع * 2Btu/h.ft2 مقسوم على cfm 250 لو الواجهات بها زجاج كتير (يعنى حمل حرارى عالى) او تقسم على cfm لو حمل حرارى عادى400


----------



## asd_zxc (15 أكتوبر 2012)

وانا بقولك خليك حتى فى الحسابات التقديرية ليك كود...خد الملف ده وشوف اشرى بيقولى ايه...

طبعا حد هيسأل ؟؟هو ليه يقولك انته وميقلناش احنا ليه؟؟؟ اقوله لانى انا اللى سألته....
ASHRAE Mechanical Pocket Guide.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download - ahmad ragab



https://www.facebook.com/groups/129212580490232/


----------



## shiningstar (15 أكتوبر 2012)

thanks for the info.


----------



## الصقرالجارح (15 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا بارك الله بيك 

الصقرالجارح


----------



## leo1965726 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

للتوضيح أكثر: كل متر مكعب يجب ان يضرب بــ (225 إلى 300) btu وذلك يعتمد ان كان هناك هواء متجدد في المكان المراد تكييفه أم لا وكذلك على كميه الهواء الجديده ونسبتها من إجمالي الحجم


----------



## لحن الوفاء (15 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم يا جماعة. هذه الطريقة سهلة لكن نتائجها ليست دقيقة ويجب أن نتعامل بشكل هندسي ونقوم بعمل حساب تقديري للأحمال ( load estimation ) سواء بأي برنامج معتمد أو بالحسابات من خلال المعادلات وجداول الأشري لأن في معايير كتيرة يجب أخذها في الاعتبار عند حساب الاحمال ومنها مثلا الرطوبة والتي تختلف من مكان لآخر ودرجة الحرارة الجافة والرطبة, الخ ... وكذلك أيضا اتجاهات المبني الذي سوف أقوم بحساب الاحمال له , وانواع الجدران والزجاج المستخدم في النوافذ. انا قصدي أقول اننا مهندسين ولازم نتعامل مع الامور بشكل علمي وهندسي دقيق حتي نحقق ما تعلمنا من أجله وهو العمل في مجالاتنا بما يرضي الله ... وربنا يوفق الجميع الي طريق الصواب


----------



## ismailtam (1 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا أخي على المعلومة القيمة


----------

